# SS Rhexenor



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Spotted in today's (30/10/09) Daily Telegraph.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/britainatwar/6459740/Seamans-log-tells-how-67-sailors-survived-German-sinking.html

Moderators, if I have put it in the wrong place can you fix it pleeeeze.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

The 3rd and 4th mates of the Rhexenor both became pilots and were both colleagues of mine at different times and in different pilot services. Graham Allen was 4th mate and was taken on-board the U.boat which sank them: he is living on the Wirral. 
Steve Covell was the 3rd mate and his boat made it to land with the loss of one life. A fuller story of Graham's travails appears in the Blue Funnel file.

Sorry to mislead, not the B.F. file but HERE on Mess-deck.


----------



## jkinsey (Oct 30, 2009)

Harry Rigby - ?able seaman - my uncle, was also aboard SS Rhexenor and I believe was on Maurice Case's lifeboat which landed at Antigua. A great pleasure today to point out the Telegraph article to his surviving elder brother - my father - who is 88 and ex RAF. 

I have previously and unsuccessfully tried to ascertain the name of the ship via the web. Have asked the auctioneers if a full transcript of the log will be made available.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
I too read the article in the DT, I am humbled and in awe.


Yours aye,


Slick


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

It would make sense, and if I knew how to do it I would, to merge this thread with Hugh Ferguson's thread on the Rhexenor if Hugh was agreeable.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, Pat, quite agreeable. A very full account of this sinking appears in the book, Merchant Fleet in War, by Roskill.


----------



## Hank (Jun 28, 2007)

I transcribed the reports of the lifeboat journeys of all the mates of Rhexenor some years ago. They can be read here:
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/chinaboats/rhexenor.html
You'll find a link on the uboat page bringing you back to SN to read Hugh's mails on the adventures of Graham Allen on the uboat. 
There is a piece on the Rhexenor in the Directory section of SN which has a link to the my old site. That is still there, although no longer in use, and the Rhexenor pages are also available there.
Cheers, John


----------



## Hank (Jun 28, 2007)

jkinsey, 
The reports include the logs of all the mates. The mate, Maurice Case, and the second mate, W.M.Thomas, list their boat's crews and Harry Rigby is not amongst them so he must have been in either the captain's or the third mate's boat.


----------

